
Google pulls the plug on PowerMeter energy tool - jamesjyu
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/google-pulls-the-plug-on-powermeter-energy-tool/
======
bifrost
I've gotta say I'm not suprised they did this. Its a privacy nightmare.

